# i can now reveal my news



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lily's litter's - something exciting

i will be getting these 2 in a couple of months


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh this is the man who bought the BEW into the country Welcome to the BEW French Lops of Ruskin

im also looking to name them but as phil names all his BEW and carriers begining with C i want to follow this on.

so a doe and bucks name needed begining with C


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

AWW gorgeous, charlie and cleo lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh BEWs are lovely, i bet you cant wait! You will be overun with bunnies soon! lol xx

Thinking about Cs!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

um cruela perhaps? lol they are beautiful


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww there gorg.....Good luck!..


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I would love to have one of those giant rabbits but he/she would most probably end up thinking he was a dog..lol. I am having a new edition thursday hopefully


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i would love to get one of these little guys Netherland Dwarf classifieds in stoke on trent : beautifull home reared netherlands (hope the link works) however Miffy would probably destroy a baby


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Cariad for the doe - means darling, love 

Carwyn for the buck - means fair love


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I like Clarabell and Clement!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my god im sooo jealous!!!!

What about 
Custard and creambun
Cece and Charlie
Coco and Chanel

Other C names
Clarence
Chilli
Cooper
Casey
Crystal
Cutie-pie

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hi all
i am very excited to get them.
i have been warned to expect a few snippy comments from other french lop breeders and owners as the person im getting them from is very picky where they go and has a long waiting list and people will be jealous. well ive had 1 snipe in email but im not worried lol.
they have been my dream from the start to get blue eyed whites and i have so now im following my dream.

oh BTW the names have to be CL lol
think i will have cleo for cleopatra
but all the cl names for male seem to be taken by the origianl breeder lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

How about

Claude
Clive
Clay
Cleon
Clem
Clement
Clifford!

p.s dont worry what anybody else says!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck with your new bunnies, you must be so excited, look forward to lots of pictures and lots of info about them,xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well done frags! I think you should start a new name trend all your bunnys should start with a different letter and that way everyone will know the best bunnies have come from you


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Clemie for a doe and Cleo for a buck!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Baby Names beginning or starting with Cl-

take your pick lol


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the female the BEW? 

I think Cloudia would be a beautiful name if so! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i thought of a loverly name for the doe, Clover  

thanks p-pets (sorry dont know yr name lol) il have a looky.
mimi yep the lil girl is the BEW


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooo im liking claron for the buck


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe when do you think you will be ready for your first litter so exciting


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hehe when do you think you will be ready for your first litter so exciting


not until next summer as they will come to me at 12 and 14 weeks old so a little while yet lol
i will spend the time getting them used to being groomed and showed before they are bred.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

worth the wait


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

My name is charlotte 

i like clover and claron.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

have decided they will be called clover and claron  phil is going to fill out there pedigree papers with those names too.
i cant wait for clover and claron to come to me.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

carley and charlie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> carley and charlie


hee hee they have to be CL i forgot to mention the L in my 1st post lol ive decided clover and claron x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you get claron from the link?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're beautiful Clover and Claron are great names.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Did you get claron from the link?


yep  thanks for link, you helped me name claron :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

wonderful names! so happy for you ayayayayayayayayaya


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Claron is an awesome name never heard it before!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BEWs are gorgeous but then I maybe a little bias


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> BEWs are gorgeous but then I maybe a little bias


naturally :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i will be getting the pair on 12th sept, woohoo not too long to wait


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrivals.
Many french lop breeders are bitchy but I would not worry about them.
It is the same with the chocolates.
Are you going to start showing and join the BRC now so you can have your babies rung.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Congratulations on your new arrivals.
> Many french lop breeders are bitchy but I would not worry about them.
> It is the same with the chocolates.
> Are you going to start showing and join the BRC now so you can have your babies rung.


thank you clair
i will be joining the BRC at the london champs when i meet phil to pick the babys up. i sure am going to start showing


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

You can show them to me any time you like you can even leave them with me and I promise I wont emmigrate! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> You can show them to me any time you like you can even leave them with me and I promise I wont emmigrate! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


hmmmm me dont believe you miss Umber :001_tt2: 
but i will show them to you


----------

